# PL8 - Plato Income Maximiser



## System (15 March 2017)

Plato Income Maximiser Limited has been established to provide investors with the opportunity to benefit from an actively managed well-diversified Australian listed equities portfolio that aims to generate both fully franked income and a total return in excess of the S&P/ASX 200 Franking Credit Adjusted Daily Total Return Index (Tax Exempt).

It is anticipated that PL8 will list on the ASX during May 2017.

http://www.plato.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 July 2021)

PL8 has been around for 4 years, and market cap is over $500 million. As a LIC, it takes a slightly different approach to investing, aiming to use proprietary software to enhance dividends (by harvesting the dividend cycle and avoiding nasties with what they term _dividend cut modelling _).

The website doesn't let retail in to look under the bonnet. Sophs and planners only. MER is 0.80% and the yield since inception has been running around 7%pa (though that is bulked up including franking). The LIC is trading above NTA

The MD has produced a paper, found at  https://www.firstlinks.com.au/five-rules-lics-genuine-raison-detre
_LICs need a genuine raison d'etre_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 November 2021)

PL8 has launched a placement to wholesale investors to raise up to A$71.3 million. (15% of capital). Shortly after the closing of the Placement, the Company will undertake a Share Purchase Plan (SPP), open to all eligible PL8 shareholders at the record date (02 November 2021). The SPP is targeting to raise a maximum of A$50 million, while maintaining the flexibility to accept applications in excess of this amount.

Both will be at a price of A$1.11 per New Share ..... based on the last reported pre- tax net tangible assets per share (NTA) and which represents a 13.6% discount to the closing share price on 02 November 2021 and a 14.2% discount to the volume weighted average price for the five trading days up until 02 November 2021.



> ... PL8 remains the only LIC paying fully franked monthly dividends
> ... Opportunity to buy PL8 shares at NTA, a meaningful discount to recent prices


----------



## Iggy_Pop (30 November 2022)

Another SPP but no placement to wholesale investors this time. I am going for the SPP again, seems a good company and handy in retirement to have the monthly dividends. Matches very closely in performance to VHY which is anther holding I have recently increased. They had an update today and the company has 14 moths of dividends in reserve, with material and energy shares contributing towards the dividend pool. Sold out of WAM as they have been a bit disappointing to fund the SPP. 

Iggy


----------



## divs4ever (1 December 2022)

Iggy_Pop said:


> Another SPP but no placement to wholesale investors this time. I am going for the SPP again, seems a good company and handy in retirement to have the monthly dividends. Matches very closely in performance to VHY which is anther holding I have recently increased. They had an update today and the company has 14 moths of dividends in reserve, with material and energy shares contributing towards the dividend pool. Sold out of WAM as they have been a bit disappointing to fund the SPP.
> 
> Iggy



 i could never warm up to WAM  ( i went for WAX instead in September 2011 @ 70 cents )

 yes have some PL8 but try to add sub $1 ( i just have to be very patient )

 good luck


----------

